# Beginner looking for fun starter rides in SF



## alisacherie (Aug 1, 2006)

Can anyone tell me where some good rides are either in SF or northbay? I typically ride across the GG Bridge and into Sausalito but want to branch out a little... Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

alisacherie said:


> Can anyone tell me where some good rides are either in SF or northbay? I typically ride across the GG Bridge and into Sausalito but want to branch out a little... Any help would be GREATLY appreciated! [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ride over the bridge and continue north to Larkspur and take the ferry back to SF....there is a good brew pub across the road if you need to wait awhile for the boat.....or for something completely different in the South Bay, drive down to San Jose some Saturday morning and take a track riding/racing class at Hellyer Velodrome, $5 for the class and $5 more to rent a track bike of you don't have one, more info is at http://ridethetrack.com/, this is off topic/direction, but the classes were as much fun as I've ever had w/ clothes on and well worth the drive...


----------



## alisacherie (Aug 1, 2006)

ukiahb said:


> alisacherie said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone tell me where some good rides are either in SF or northbay? I typically ride across the GG Bridge and into Sausalito but want to branch out a little... Any help would be GREATLY appreciated! [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

San Francisco Bicycle Coalition has some maps of rides in the city at http://www.sfbike.org/?maps. They have a route that goes through the Presidio and GG park. that could be a good change from what you are doing. I also did the one around the city once, but it has quite a few turns and goes through a variety of neighborhoods, so might be worth bringing a friend or two for company.

If you are willing to drive, you can head down to the Peninsula. Sawyer Camp Trail (http://www.co.sanmateo.ca.us/smc/department/home/0,,5556687_12305993_12328403,00.html) is nice, but often crowded (but if you can deal with the tourists on the GG brodge, Sawyer Camp is a piece of cake). Canada Road is a staple for many Peninsula cyclists, and connects to many other areas for rides (parking at Canada and 92, Canada and Edgewood, or in the town of Woodside).


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

After you cross the GG bridge, turn left and do the Marin Headlands loop. There is one climb, but it is not too steep. On a sunny day, you get some of the best views of the city from there. After the loop, you can continue to Sausalito or ride back across the bridge.

If you want a very flat route, take the bike paths along most of the bay shore from Sausalito to Larkspur. You can take the ferry back from there (adjacent to San Quintin prison).

Bike shops sell a nice Marin bike route map that shows all the paths.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

alisacherie said:


> ukiahb said:
> 
> 
> > This is GREAT! Thanks! I just bought a book today that maps out some rides nearby and some swanky new riding shorts, so I'll definitely use your advice this weekend now that the weather isn't a broiler anymore!
> ...


----------



## alisacherie (Aug 1, 2006)

Since I'm such a beginner (translates to weenie), I'm going to do the flat route this Sat. If all goes well and my lungs don't collapse, I might try the Marin Headlands Sun or Mon. Yay!


----------



## alisacherie (Aug 1, 2006)

OMG- I can't believe that I hadn't even thought about Ocean Beach! That is definitely on my list. Thank you!


----------



## gremelm (Apr 7, 2005)

Since you're already doing GGB/Sausalito ride why not continue farther and do the Paradise/Tiburon loop and back to GGB or take the ferry back. This will be a great loop for you when you're ready to handle longer rides. If you want flat with great scenery why not try the Berkeley Marina to Richmond and back. It's a good workout and relative short. And of course when you're ready to tackle harder rides some of the Berkeley/Oakland hills are challenging not to mention all the riding behind the hills in the Orinda/Moraga area. Where ever you go, just ride and have fun.
Cheers


----------



## xandre (Jan 2, 2003)

*If you want to stay in the city...*

I like to ride up to twin peaks, there is the stanyan route, which I think is a bit difficult. Also up Clarendon street. (steep too). The less harsh approach would be to come up from the Portola/O'Shaunessey route. = ) 

If you like to go into Daly city, a bit more hilly route, go behind Westlake Shopping Center, up Southgate st to Serramonte, up Callan st and up to Classic Bowl. It's pretty much the same as going up Skyline Blvd, without the tire popping road debris and the 55mph cars. 

As for night rides, I like to ride down to the Great Highway, up the cliff house, into the Seacliff area, down the presidio, into Crissy field, marina green, ft mason, pier 39 and down the embarcadero. It sounds long, but its a nice ride. Sometimes a bit quiet through the presidio but well lit when you get past pier 39. If the presidio is a bit too creepy, there are other routes through the city. 

Hope this helps.... if you need more ideas or have some good routes yourself gimme an email. [email protected]


----------



## Elfstone (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow, thanx for the memories fellas. 

Born and raised in good ole San Francisco and reading these post bring back wonderful memories. I can't wait to drive into SF for a weekend. I'm a bringing my bike for sure next time around. 

I'm in the Sacramento area at the moment, but gee, there's great bicycle riding out here too...


----------



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

i live in sunset. how do you get to the ggb?


----------



## Elfstone (Jun 27, 2006)

What part of the Sunset, inner or outer Sunset? There are different ways to get to the Great Highway, depending where you start from.

I lived in the Inner Sunset, so for me it was from 14th Ave east to 9th ave, left on 9th Ave into Golden Gate Park. Onto Martin Luther King Drive, right onto Tea Garden Drive, left onto John F, Kennedy Drive.

All the way through Golden Gate Park onto the Great highway. Right on to the Great Highway up and around Sutro Hights/Cliffhouse onto Point Lobos, left on Alta Mar, right onto Clement Ave.

Your next left will be onto The Legion of Honor, (you'll be riding through Lincoln Golf Course) ride all the way through, till you reach El Camino Del Mar, make a left and take it straight till it changes to Lincoln Blvd.

You'll pass Baker Beach on your left when you on Lincoln Blvd. Lincoln Blvd will take you right up to the Golden Gate Bridge. From there you can pretty much decide what you want to do first. I use to like going across the Bridge and down to Sausalito and hang out and Take the ferry back to SF.

Or go across and come back to SF and go down under the Bridge to Fort Point. It's really cool down there. From there you can find your way to the Marina, the Aquatic Park and Fisher mans Wharf.

You can get back pretty much the same way, but I'd opt to take one of the side streets like Greenwich St. till I get to the Presidio and take the Lombard Presidio entrance. Make a left on Presidio Blvd all the way till it turns into Arguello at Gary blvd. That will take you into the Golden Gate Park entrance via the Richmond district.

You should be able to find your way back to the Sunset from there. If you need more info, let me know and I’ll see what I can do to help. I'll be in the city within the next two weekends or so and I’ll be doing that ride...


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

R 1000 said:


> All the way through Golden Gate Park onto the Great highway. Left on to the Great Highway up and around Sutro Hights/Cliffhouse onto Point Lobos, left on Alta Mar, right onto Clement Ave.


Wouldn't making a left on the Great Highway point you in the wrong direction?


----------



## velocipede (Feb 10, 2005)

Squidward said:


> Wouldn't making a left on the Great Highway point you in the wrong direction?


It would... I'm sure he meant right.

I like to just head straight out Arguello into the Presidio... more direct/Less traffic and climbing.

Though the route along the coast from the Legion of Honor is quite pretty.


----------

